# L'ús de formes alternatives del preterit perifràstic



## jlav12

Hola a tots,

M'interessa saber l'ús de les formes del preterit perifràstic, especialment si hi ha una diferència entre les formes més cortes i llargues. Per exemple, hi ha un significat different entre:

a) Tu vas arribar a les tres.
b) Vares arribar a les tres.

Si no hi ha una diferència entre les dos formes, s'usa una forma més que l'altra? Pot ser que s'usi en contexts més formals (o menys)?


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo crec que la diferència és purament regional, jlav12. Per exemple, l'altre dia vaig ser a Mallorca i només sentia la forma *vares*, que al meu entorn és poc corrent.

Benvingut al fòrum.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola!

Com ja t'ha dit l'anterior forista, no hi ha cap diferència, el significat és el mateix. Dóna igual dir: _ahir aní al cinema_ o _ahir vaig anar al cinema_. El cas que menciona/esmenta Lurrezco és altra variació dintre de les formes del  passat perifràstic (abans pretèrit : Ahir *vas *anar.../ahir *vares* anar al...; que al meu entorn són vius i alternants, depèn de l'edat del parlant. Les formes del perfet simple (millor dit, del tot segur) que cada volta s'utilitzen menys. Personalment conec dues zones on encara en són d'ús freqüent, però amb tendència, sobre tot entre els joves, a fer predominar les compostes: al voltant de la ciutat de València i el Camp d'Elx que no a la ciutat, on usen les compostes. Els valencians som una miqueta més conservadors respecte a la llengua

Copia de la Viquipèdia: http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temps_verbal



_*Passat simple* (temps enrere, *Pretèrit perfet simple*): indica accions ja finalitzades. Actualment té un ús culte i literari i s'empra sobretot la tercera persona (féu, digué....).  És el temps que acumula més irregularitats. En valencià és perfectament  viu, sovint preferible a la forma perifràstica. Només dues persones (la  segona del singular i la tercera del plural) s'escriuen sense accent_.
_*Passat perifràstic* (temps enrere, *Pretèrit perfet perifràstic*):  té el mateix ús que el passat simple, però pertany a un registre més  informal o estàndard. Es forma amb el verb auxiliar "anar" en present  (amb formes variants com "vàrem" i "vàreu", cultes o arcaiques, per a la  1a i la 2a persones del plural) i l'infinitiu del verb que es tracti (vaig mirar, vam tenir...). És de destacar que les formes vem i veu són col·loquials i es consideren incorrectes en els registres escrits._

També et done la benvinguda.

Secció de correccions  (costum de la Casa):

					Hola a tots, (Hola a tots*.*) La coma no s'us ací ni en català ni en castellà

M'interessa/*interessaria* saber l'ús de les formes del preterit perifràstic (_*passat perifràstic i el passat  simple*_) ,  especialment si hi ha una (_*alguna*_) diferència entre les formes més cortes (_*curtes*_ _*o les*_ llargues) i  llargues. Per exemple, hi ha(*tenen*) un significat different (*diferent*) entre:


Gràcies pel teu interès.


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb el Lurrezco i l'Elxenc. En el català central estàndard, predomina molt més la forma curta. A més, a nivell oral, la primera i segona persona del plural es pronuncien amb _e_: _nosaltres __vam _/bɛm/_ arribar, vosaltres vau _/bɛu/_ arribar_.


----------



## Forcat

ernest_ said:


> Estic d'acord amb el Lurrezco i l'Elxenc. En el català central estàndard, predomina molt més la forma curta. A més, a nivell oral, la primera i segona persona del plural es pronuncien amb _e_: _nosaltres __vam _/bɛm/_ arribar, vosaltres vau _/bɛu/_ arribar_.


Coincideixo amb el tema de la forma curta per al català central o estàndard. Ara bé, discrepo en quant a la pronunciació.
El català central, si més no pel que recordo de fonètica i per l'ús que en faig jo (Penedès), la pronuncia de les "a" i "e" àtones és sempre neutre. En aquest cas es tracten de monosíl·labs pel que parlem de vocals tòniques (és a dir, no neutres). Per tant, es pronunciaria com: nosaltres vam /bam/ arribar, vosaltres vau /bau/ arribar.

Salut!


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo les sento habitualment totes dues: /bam/ i /bem/. No sabria dir ben bé quin és el patró geogràfic d'ús.

Salut


----------



## ernest_

Forcat said:


> Per tant, es pronunciaria com: nosaltres vam /bam/ arribar, vosaltres vau /bau/ arribar.


Jo no estic parlant de com es pronunciaria si la pronúncia coincidís amb la forma escrita, sinó de com es pronuncia a la pràctica. És un dels pocs casos (probablement l'únic) en què la lletra _a_ es pronuncia /ɛ/ i això és útil saber-ho. És cert que es pot pronunciar de les dues maneres.


----------



## ACQM

D'acord que la pronuncia correcta hauria de ser /a/ però com diu l'Ernest, sovint se sent com a e oberta. No sé en quina zona la pronuncia en e oberta és majoritària, aquí és minoritària però se sent sovint.


----------



## gvergara

A tot això, de debò vosaltres pronuncieu la lletra _v_ així /b/?


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo sí. En la meva varietat la v és clarament bilabial en posició inicial.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

A gran part del País Valencià es continua pronunciant la ve baixa, llevat de les comarques properes a València ciutat. Les generacions més joves urbanes ja tenen una oscil·lació cap a no pronunciar-la, perquè solen parlar més a sovint castellà que no valencià


----------



## ACQM

gvergara said:


> A tot això, de debò vosaltres pronuncieu la lletra _v_ així /b/?



Pel centre de Catalunya no fem cap distinció entre v i b totes dies /b/.


----------

